# Seamless Cap



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Please forgive me if this doesn't work. It looks like my text is here his time. Forgive me if it doesn't work. At least I tried. My computer is very slow today. Jackie


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

pattern worked find 

many thanks for sharing

phyllianna


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Downloaded file, but was unable to open it. Adobe said it was sent as an email attachment and could not be opened. Sorry, was looking forward to another great pattern from you.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks! I was looking for a simple cap to make for a new born and think this may be perfect.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Downloaded file, but was unable to open it. Adobe said it was sent as an email attachment and could not be opened. Sorry, was looking forward to another great pattern from you.


its a Word file so you need Microsoft Word to open it


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Jackie,

Thanks for the pattern! It opened perfectly on my Mac! I have a week left to knit and I'm bound and determined to get it done! This pattern will be perfect!

Merry Christmas!

Anita


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's the PDF version. 

Jackie's Seamless Cap:


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Jane.


----------



## tnjlani (Jan 25, 2011)

could this be done working a few rows before joining then proceed ?I have not got the hang of joining in the round or using double pointed needles .


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

knitchik, I hope you don't mind that I posted the pattern as a graphic and converted to a .pdf file that is a download. People who have a different version of Word or who don't have Word at all will be able to access the pattern as a graphic file. I haven't altered it in any way, just converted it to different formats. 
The forum hides downloads by making them very difficult to find, but look for "download" in tiny blue lettering and you'll find a .pdf of the pattern.
If you right click on the graphic, you can copy it so you can paste it somewhere or save it.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Jane in New Jersey said:


> Here's the PDF version.
> 
> Jackie's Seamless Cap:


Jane, I'm so sorry, I didn't see you had already converted it to a .pdf file. I apologize.


----------



## Vicinca (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's another PDF of the directions.


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

Mary -

No problem. Great minds and all that.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

knitchic said:


> Please forgive me if this doesn't work. It looks like my text is here his time. Forgive me if it doesn't work. At least I tried. My computer is very slow today. Jackie


Thank you so much for sharing ...as I have been wanting a seamless cap pattern for a good while. I did have to use the PDF version that so many knid souls did for us.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the PDF version.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Vicinca said:


> Here's another PDF of the directions.


Thank you. That was bigger print, so easier to read.


----------



## Vicinca (Nov 11, 2011)

I always re-do the directions so I can read them easily. Glad they are of use to someone else.



jlschulke said:


> Vicinca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another PDF of the directions.
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> knitchik, I hope you don't mind that I posted the pattern as a graphic and converted to a .pdf file that is a download. People who have a different version of Word or who don't have Word at all will be able to access the pattern as a graphic file. I haven't altered it in any way, just converted it to different formats.
> The forum hides downloads by making them very difficult to find, but look for "download" in tiny blue lettering and you'll find a .pdf of the pattern.
> If you right click on the graphic, you can copy it so you can paste it somewhere or save it.


THIS IS WONDERFUL!!! Thank you for doing it this way. I can open the pdf but I can't copy & paste it to an email to myself as I like to do to have it until I'm ready to print it or when I need ink.... This is perfect!!! Thanks for taking the time to do this!!!!!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the cap?


----------

